# 'Yote eye color @ night



## Niner (Nov 2, 2009)

Let me preface this by saying that I have seen a pair of coyotes less than 50 feet from my back door in the last couple of months.....sometimes daytime...sometimes midle of the night.

SO, when I let my dog out to do her bidness at night I go out with her with my little 1M candlepower flashlight.

Question......what color would a coyote's eyes be if he was looking at me when the light shines on him?

On a couple of occasions I have had a pair of yellow eyes staring back at me from the woods at about as far as the flashlight shines.


----------



## SongDogSniper (Nov 3, 2009)

The only red fox I've taken at night had a yellow / green reflection in the eyes.  This was Approx 60yds with a 1Mil red lens spot. 

Thats where he fell


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 3, 2009)

Yellow


----------



## Brushcreek (Nov 3, 2009)

yellowish orange


----------



## cmghunter (Nov 3, 2009)

Yellow,but most likely you'll be looking at the other end when the white flashlight hits him.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 4, 2009)

I think it depends on the angle the light enters the eyes.  I've seen yellow, orange, and green, all from coyotes.

yellow






green





yellow/green?


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2009)

Why does it matter?  You should not be confirming your target by eye color.


----------



## Niner (Nov 5, 2009)

Not talkin' 'bout no "target" Randy.
Askin' what kinda critter is lookin' back at me (and me lil dawgie) from the woods.


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 7, 2009)

orange /yellow


----------

